# is there a way to thin/moisten dried wood filler?



## siridk (Oct 3, 2010)

I have some left over Elmers wood filler and wanted to see if I could use it before opening another container. It seems this would be a simple question to answer but even on this forum I have not seen an answer! Thanks...from a first time diyer!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

siridk said:


> I have some left over Elmers wood filler and wanted to see if I could use it before opening another container. It seems this would be a simple question to answer but even on this forum I have not seen an answer! Thanks...from a first time diyer!



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

If the filler is waterbased hot water may soften it. If it's solvent based, Elmers may have a thinning solvent, or lacquer thinner/acetone may work. In either case, as in all wood putties, diluting the mix will reduce its effectiveness.












 





.
.


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

*I have done this, it works*

What can I do if my wood filler begins to dries out?
If there is a crust on your wood filler, remove it first and just add a small amount of water to your filler and mix it thoroughly. Repeat this process until you get it to a workable consistency. Be sure not to add too much because that can ruin your wood filler.
 
About ¾ of the way down the page.

http://www.elmers.com/about/faqs


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have used acetone to thin solvent based wood filler. It seemed to work rather well.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2017)

I would like to know how I am supposed to put a small amount of water in to a tube of Probond max. container size is 6 oz..

Jim
Waterloo, Ontario


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Wood filler is just too cheap not just to throw out and replace. If it turns out no good you can really make a lot of work trying to redo the project.

George

PS Seeing this old thread makes my miss Cabinetman.


----------

